
Show HN: Onfleet, local delivery logistics SaaS - calvintennant
https://onfleet.com
======
theli0nheart
If you're interested in integrating with Onfleet's API, or just want to play
around, I wrote a pretty comprehensive wrapper (there are a few things
missing, but it's already running in production code). Hope it's helpful!
Contributions welcome. :)

[https://github.com/lionheart/python-
onfleet](https://github.com/lionheart/python-onfleet)

~~~
calvintennant
Thanks for the python wrapper Dan! That was passed around the office a couple
weeks ago, we were all quite happy to see it.

~~~
theli0nheart
You're welcome! That's so cool to hear. If you have any comments or
suggestions, let me know.

------
teh_klev
That logo looks similar to the Visual Studio 2010 one:

[http://imgur.com/9BB0B3w](http://imgur.com/9BB0B3w)

[https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=Visual+Studio+2010+Logo...](https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=Visual+Studio+2010+Logo&FORM=IRMHRS)

------
ryanworl
I used this product while it was called Trak. I would highly recommend it to
anyone looking to build a service with a delivery component. Their mobile apps
work pretty well and drivers need little to no training to use them. The
dashboard is very useful when you're at low volumes, and they have a nice API
for automating things when the time comes.

My only complaint is a driver cannot be "active" on more than one order at
once. That is, if a driver is making a delivery to two people from one origin
(like a restaurant), only the first customer will receive the tracking link
and live updates. The second customer will receive it after the first delivery
is complete, but in a densely populated area, there is little value to knowing
where your order is when it is already almost to you.

That's a pretty small complaint that they'll probably address in the future if
it is worthwhile, so I wouldn't let that deter you if you're using a crappy
homegrown management system and want something better.

~~~
dvetrano
Hey, Ryan. Thanks for the kind words!

David, here, CTO & Co-founder at Onfleet. We're quite busy on a number of
improvements touching on some of your points.

We released dynamic filtering based on delay time recently which is our first
foray into exception-driven dispatching for large volume customers. There's a
lot more to come here!

While we think of tasks as the smallest atomic unit of work for a driver --
and so we like to imagine that at most one can be active for a given driver at
once -- we're rolling out dependencies soon and will be exposing configurable
notifications that support these cases.

Additionally, the concept you mention around exposing ETAs for future but
inactive tasks is in the pipeline. The biggest challenges here are around
privacy for the driver and other customers and we'll be sure to put a lot of
consideration into balancing visibility and privacy.

Often, in the on-demand space, it's common to see companies which expose the
driver's location to a customer as they make deliveries to other customers. We
do want to allow this feature but it's essential for us that alternatives
which better protect customer information are available.

------
ispivey
Now that's what I call selling pickaxes!

------
fiatjaf
I thought they were going to do the pickup/delivery for me. Is there a service
that does that? Why not?

~~~
ryanworl
The Postmates API could probably help with that ;)

~~~
dvetrano
The Postmates API is certainly an option for businesses.

Often, however, it's quite expensive. Our customers save a significant amount
of money by executing deliveries first-party or by delegating to a partner
organization.

Additionally, we strive to give businesses complete control of their branding
and of the recipient experience even while delegating tasks to another
organization. For example, we offer a quite customizable recipient tracking
page and SMS and voice proxying to hide customer and driver phone numbers.
There are more details about these features on the features page
([https://onfleet.com/features](https://onfleet.com/features)) and sprinkled
through our API docs but feel free to reach out if you have any questions:
[http://docs.onfleet.com/](http://docs.onfleet.com/)

------
slackstation
Is your name a play off the slang term "On Fleek"?

~~~
calvintennant
More of a happy accident, I guess. I don't think we realized "on fleek" was a
thing until long after we had the domain.

~~~
slackstation
I sent a request for a demo. Company was listed as To Be Named. Would really
like to check you guys out. You can possibly solve a big problem for us.

------
jjgames
I wish my local meat delivery folks would use a service like this. Would make
it much easier to coordinate with the drivers.

~~~
euskode
Put them in touch with us :)

contact@onfleet.com

------
wehadfun
I wasn't able to tell from the website but I'm assuming it uses a phone that
your delivery person has for GPS tracking, signature capture,... and feeds the
info realtime to a website that operators can watch.

~~~
dvetrano
That's right. Check out our features page for details on the driver apps and
the other facets of the product:
[https://onfleet.com/features](https://onfleet.com/features)

------
trefn
Congrats Mikel and crew!

~~~
euskode
Thanks Tim!

------
ianseyer
Hard to ascertain - does this service provide automated route recommendations?
via some path finding optimization?

~~~
euskode
It will in a few weeks!

~~~
jeddawson
Are you going to support routing rules like preferring right hand turns? If
so, we should talk.

~~~
euskode
This is something we will eventually support, absolutely, but our first
release won't include this as a configurable option. That being said, we plan
on making travel restrictions a first-class setting soon after launch. Feel
free to email me directly if you wanna chat some more :)

------
Crewfitter
Congrats to Mikel and the team - love the product!

------
omg_ketchup
Should have gone with "Onfleek".

Otherwise, nice.

~~~
calvintennant
You don't think we can hop on the momentum there? "This craft ice cream
delivered on-demand to my door is #onfleet".

And thanks :)

